# Any THC Bomb growers?



## nosleep (Nov 20, 2009)

Got 10 THC Bomb seeds, started 4 germinating last night, just checked, 3 out of 4 have popped out, and forth swelled up! Anybody ever grow THC Bomb? Any pointers? My first grow with good seeds. Thanks! Nosleep


----------



## nosleep (Nov 20, 2009)

Just got 10 THC Bomb seeds, started 4 germinating last night, 3 have popped out, fourth swelled up! Any pointers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

Read the resources and get a few members time to stop by.


----------



## nosleep (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Ozzy, I will


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

It's Friday night and most are out enjoying their weekend. They will be stoping in all weekend and someone mostlikely will have the answers you need.I have never had any experence with THC bomb.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

:welcome::48::48:


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2009)

No experience with that strain but welcome to MP none the less....


----------



## nosleep (Nov 22, 2009)

All 4 popped now! I did find some info from another grower here. This site is great, and thanks for everybodys help. Got my eye on some Pure Power Plant from Nirvana next.


----------



## DonJones (Nov 22, 2009)

Nosleep,

Welcome to the forum.

Keep us informed about how THC Bomb is to grow and to smoke.

If you read the resources and the stickys you will find a wealth of information that you don't always get by posting questions.  Unfortunately if you don't know exactly what to search for the search engine here doesn't always give real good results.  Then again that is partially because MJ users and growers are probably some of the least precise users of the English language that you will find.  There are so many different words or phrases used for the same thing that if you don't happen to think to search for another name or way of saying it, you will not find it through the search engine.

Good Smoking

Good smoking.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 22, 2009)

havent grown them but I want to order them...I have a 200.00 order at nlseeds I am just trying to decide if I am nuts ordering all those seeds...it may take me 2-3 years to use em all with all the cloning I do...that strain is on my list ! I hope u do a grow journal for us..


----------



## made402 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey nosleep, Im on my second run with THC bomb... What kind of grow are you doing? This strain is unreal it grows faster then youll believe. I grow SOG on a 4x4 f/d under a 1k and its been good. They love ferts and my clones stretch 22in when I flip them to 12-12 after I veg them to 10in.

Overall the strain is very good and easy to grow.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to MP!

Good soil, good light and love!

AG


----------



## nvthis (Nov 23, 2009)

I grew it and a friend of mine grew it also. It's a speedy plant but the weight claims weren't there. It was horny weed. You know the kind, good for having company. The buds were a beautiful lavander/light green color and had a descent frost too but were *VERY airy* and light (thus, the weight wasn't there). Very floral, like spraying a dollar store airfreshner up your nose. THC bomb- Might be a nice thing to have around to throw some indy pollen at... But on it's own? Not 'choice' in my opinion. If I grew it again I would make hash out of the whole harvest. My friends loved it and asked for it constantly.

Good luck!


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 24, 2009)

I used to grow it, flowered real fast, real potent nighttime smoke. Flavor was a bit hashy/harsh. I thought it was plenty potent, very dense, super short. It just didn't hold up as a mother/clone plant, by the time I'd cut clones the mom would be struggling, 2nd gen moms would be worse and by the 3rd or 4th it was not looking good. I'm not sure if it's a lil bit of an auto but the pheno or whatever I had sure seemed to have auto tendencies. I'd say it's a good plant to grow from seed if u want a simply powerful indica, without alot of character/flavor.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 24, 2009)

Raisin Jackson said:
			
		

> I used to grow it, flowered real fast, real potent nighttime smoke. Flavor was a bit hashy/harsh. I thought it was plenty potent, very dense, super short. It just didn't hold up as a mother/clone plant, by the time I'd cut clones the mom would be struggling, 2nd gen moms would be worse and by the 3rd or 4th it was not looking good. I'm not sure if it's a lil bit of an auto but the pheno or whatever I had sure seemed to have auto tendencies. I'd say it's a good plant to grow from seed if u want a simply powerful indica, without alot of character/flavor.


 
Mine was nothing like that. It started as a real strong indy dom type but once it hit maturity a bit of sat was peeking through. When it hit the flip and stretch it showed heavy hybred/sat influence and was no night time smoke and it was definitely not dense. We grew different packs both indoor and out and there was nothing 'short' to it at all. It was a freak show veg all the way.

However we also noticed the auto tendencies with even minor environmental stress.


----------



## nosleep (Nov 24, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I grew it and a friend of mine grew it also. It's a speedy plant but the weight claims weren't there. It was horny weed. You know the kind, good for having company. The buds were a beautiful lavander/light green color and had a descent frost too but were *VERY airy* and light (thus, the weight wasn't there). Very floral, like spraying a dollar store airfreshner up your nose. THC bomb- Might be a nice thing to have around to throw some indy pollen at... But on it's own? Not 'choice' in my opinion. If I grew it again I would make hash out of the whole harvest. My friends loved it and asked for it constantly.
> 
> Good luck!


 Thanks for the info!



			
				Raisin Jackson said:
			
		

> I used to grow it, flowered real fast, real potent nighttime smoke. Flavor was a bit hashy/harsh. I thought it was plenty potent, very dense, super short. It just didn't hold up as a mother/clone plant, by the time I'd cut clones the mom would be struggling, 2nd gen moms would be worse and by the 3rd or 4th it was not looking good. I'm not sure if it's a lil bit of an auto but the pheno or whatever I had sure seemed to have auto tendencies. I'd say it's a good plant to grow from seed if u want a simply powerful indica, without alot of character/flavor.


Thanks!!



			
				made402 said:
			
		

> Hey nosleep, Im on my second run with THC bomb... What kind of grow are you doing? This strain is unreal it grows faster then youll believe. I grow SOG on a 4x4 f/d under a 1k and its been good. They love ferts and my clones stretch 22in when I flip them to 12-12 after I veg them to 10in.
> 
> Overall the strain is very good and easy to grow.


Thanks, I'm growin SOG in about 4x4 closet, but I'm using cfl's for the lower power bills and heat. Great to hear about the clones. Are  your buds dense or airy?



			
				nvthis said:
			
		

> Mine was nothing like that. It started as a real strong indy dom type but once it hit maturity a bit of sat was peeking through. When it hit the flip and stretch it showed heavy hybred/sat influence and was no night time smoke and it was definitely not dense. We grew different packs both indoor and out and there was nothing 'short' to it at all. It was a freak show veg all the way.
> 
> However we also noticed the auto tendencies with even minor environmental stress.


any suggestions on indoor grow for quantity and quality?I like good, dense buds, maybe lighter green? PPP? Big BUD? Thanks for info



			
				Raisin Jackson said:
			
		

> I used to grow it, flowered real fast, real potent nighttime smoke. Flavor was a bit hashy/harsh. I thought it was plenty potent, very dense, super short. It just didn't hold up as a mother/clone plant, by the time I'd cut clones the mom would be struggling, 2nd gen moms would be worse and by the 3rd or 4th it was not looking good. I'm not sure if it's a lil bit of an auto but the pheno or whatever I had sure seemed to have auto tendencies. I'd say it's a good plant to grow from seed if u want a simply powerful indica, without alot of character/flavor.


Thanks



			
				DonJones said:
			
		

> Nosleep,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don!



			
				2Dog said:
			
		

> havent grown them but I want to order them...I have a 200.00 order at nlseeds I am just trying to decide if I am nuts ordering all those seeds...it may take me 2-3 years to use em all with all the cloning I do...that strain is on my list ! I hope u do a grow journal for us..


will keep everyone informed. I have been getting conflicting opinions from people who have grown it. Some say buds are dense and others say are light and airy and the yeild they claimed wasn't there. All 4 I started, germed, and 2 freebies also germed. The T-Bombs are growing fast already!


----------



## DonJones (Nov 24, 2009)

nosleep,

If you haven't already come to this conclusion I'll share it with you.

THERE IS NO VARIETY, OR EVEN CROP OF A GIVEN STRAIN, THAT WILL SATISFY EVERY ONE!  Some one will always find something to complain about. 

Please remember that there are people who judge a plant solely on its yield and have no idea what good quality pot is, much less how to recognize it when they see it.  Too many people will judge a crop strictly on the appearance and/or stink or lack thereof, without even smoking it.  Some of the best smoke I have had was virtually odorless and looked terrible, in fact it looked just like shake or junk, because the buds had already been cleaned, conditioned and all of the stems taken out so that while you couldn't see any buds, it was already to smoke -- kind of like opening a can of Prince Albert instead of a package of dried cured but nearly raw unprocessed tobacco leaves when you want ot roll a cigarette.

Keep us informed on your progress and especially on the results you get.

And remember if you like it and are satisfied -- or just the reverse even -- it makes NO difference what I or anyone else say about it!

Good smoking!


----------



## nvthis (Nov 24, 2009)

nosleep said:
			
		

> any suggestions on indoor grow for quantity and quality?I like good, dense buds, maybe lighter green? PPP? Big BUD? Thanks for info


 
If you have no clones available in your area, I would say... Cannacopia seeds (hempdepot). I think all their stuff is crossed with deep chunk. I would try the bubba x dc for some serious density. Can't beat it for the price, like $35 a pack or something.

Also try whatever kush/afghani/heavy indy @ any seed bank for the tight bud trait. 

Sounds like folks are getting 2 diff thcbombs on here. I recieved mine from M-S.nl like two years ago.

I think you already have the PPP and big bud in that thcbomb you got


----------



## made402 (Nov 24, 2009)

There must def. be two or more phenos because my buds are very compact and as dense as they come. Ill have to post a pic of a few i have in flower later tonite when the light goes off. I they to find a pic of one at last harvest.


----------



## made402 (Nov 24, 2009)

kind of a bad pic but you get the idea. ThcBomb 50g dry.


----------



## nosleep (Nov 25, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> nosleep,
> 
> If you haven't already come to this conclusion I'll share it with you.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Don. Same here, the weed doesn't hafta look good to be good! I appreciate everyone's opinion and advice.


----------



## nosleep (Nov 29, 2009)

WOW!!! Great lookin buds!! I germinated them 8 days ago and all 4 are growing fast! Several inches high and 5-6 inches leaf span already. Will take some pics to post later today and will keep posting as they mature.
Thanks everybody!!


----------



## nosleep (Dec 2, 2009)

started these T-Bombs on 11/21/09, got some pics from 11/29/09 too


----------

